# The White Company (Conan Doyle)



## sarant (Jul 16, 2009)

Μυθιστόρημα του Άρθουρ Κόναν Ντόιλ, όχι με τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς.
Η Βικιπαίδεια το έχει "Η λευκή συντροφιά". Το έχει διαβάσει κανείς να μου πει αν ταιριάζει;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 17, 2009)

Δεν το έχω - αλλά ξεφυλλίζοντας πρόχειρα το ονλάιν κείμενο, σωστό φαίνεται, γιατί αναφέρεται σε μια ομάδα επίλεκτων πολεμιστών - τοξοτών στο Μεσαίωνα, στην οποία εντάσσεται ο ήρωας. Θα σκεφτόσουν κάτι άλλο γι' αυτό;


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2009)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, θα το διαβιβάσω στον φίλο που είχε την απορία.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 18, 2009)

Εδώ πάντως λέει:

"The name seems to be taken from the famous 14th Century Italian mercenary company, led by John Hawkwood."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 18, 2009)

... όπου και εξηγεί (γιατί ενδιαφέρει μέσα στο έργο τι είναι, για να ξέρουμε αν ταιριάζει) The novel tells the many adventures of Alleyne Edricson and The White Company... He then travels to France to join The White Company, a brave band of archers.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2009)

Στις ελληνικές σελίδες του διαδικτύου που αναφέρονται στον σερ Άρθουρ Κόναν Ντόιλ δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά στη White Company (λες και δεν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά. Πάντως στους καταλόγους βιβλιοπωλείων δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει το βιβλίο σε ελληνική μετάφραση).

Τώρα, η απόδοση του Company ως "συντροφιά" μου φαίνεται ατυχέστατη. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι πρόκειται για ένα οργανωμένο μισθοφορικό στρατιωτικό σώμα του 14ου αι. Άλλωστε, ο επικεφαλής της, ο Άγγλος John Hawkwood (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hawkwood) ή, για τους Γάλλους, Jean Haccoude (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hawkwood) ή, για τους Ιταλούς, Giovanni Acuto (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giovanni_Acuto), φαίνεται πως ήταν αρκετά σημαντικό πρόσωπο της εποχής του (και ιδίως για την ιστορία της Ιταλίας).

Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτά τα μισθοφορικά στρατεύματα που οι άλλοι ονομάζουν Companies, Compagnies ή Compagnie; Τα λέμε "εταιρίες". Έτσι, έχουμε και την Καταλανική Εταιρία μισθοφόρων που για το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του 14ου αι. (μετά τη λεγόμενη μάχη του Αλμυρού ή του Κηφισού) υπήρξε κυρίαρχη του δουκάτου Αθηνών και Θηβών (με τυπικό επικυρίαρχο τον εκάστοτε ηγεμόνα της Αραγωνίας). Οπότε προτείνω "Η Λευκή Εταιρία" (... ή Εταιρεία, εφόσον προτιμάτε αυτή την ορθογράφηση που είναι και η συνηθέστερη σε όλους τους τομείς... πλην του νομικού).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 19, 2009)

Μιας και μιλάμε για λογοτεχνία, Βουλαζέρης - μισθοφορικές συντροφιές


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2009)

Ροζέριε και οι άλλοι, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, προωθώ στον ενδιαφερόμενο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

Ρογήρε, άραγε από αυτή την παράδοση προήλθαν και οι διάφορες Εταιρείες των Δυτικών και των Ανατολικών Ινδιών (όχι μόνο αγγλικές αλλά και ολλανδικές και, νομίζω, μέχρι και πορτογαλικές); Πάντα με παραξένευε αυτό το μόρφωμα που είχε σχεδόν κρατική υπόσταση...


----------



## autox8wn (Jul 19, 2009)

Χαίρετε. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα στοιχεία για τις _εταιρείες_ με τη σημασία των μισθοφορικών στρατευμάτων.

Μήπως όμως είναι προτιμότερη η απόδοση _λευκός λόχος_, που παραπέμπει σε στρατιωτικό σώμα ακόμα και κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει για τις εταιρείες (= μισθοφορικά στρατεύματα);

Υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα εναντίον του _λευκός λόχος_;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες, Αυτόχθων. 
Δεν έχω αναμιχθεί μέχρι τώρα στη συζήτηση επειδή δεν είχα καμιά γνώση του συγκεκριμένου θέματος. Ομολογώ, όμως, ότι αν συναντούσα τον όρο σε υπότιτλο, χωρίς δισταγμό θα το απέδιδα με τη λέξη "λόχος".


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2009)

Είναι προφανές ότι η απόδοση "λόχος" δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί ως άστοχη. Εξακολουθώ, όμως, να πιστεύω ότι η απόδοση "εταιρία" είναι προτιμότερη λαμβανομένου υπόψη του ιστορικού πλαισίου στο οποίο εντάσσεται το έργο του Κόναν Ντόιλ. Από την αρχαιότητα, όταν και απαντούν για πρώτη φορά οι όροι "λόχος" και "λοχαγός", ο λόχος είναι στρατιωτική μονάδα που αποτελεί τμήμα/ υποδιαίρεση ενός στρατεύματος. Την ίδια λειτουργία έχει και σήμερα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση οι λέξεις "company" και "compagnie" αποκτούν την έννοια του λόχου στα νεότερα χρόνια (και, πάντως, όχι κατά τον Μεσαίωνα). Αντιθέτως προς τον λόχο της αρχαιότητας και των νεότερων χρόνων, οι μισθοφορικές εταιρίες (compagnies) του Μεσαίωνα είναι αυτόνομα στρατεύματα, με τους δικούς τους αρχηγούς: ακόμη κι όταν συνασπίζονται με τα λοιπά στρατεύματα του εκάστοτε εργοδότη τους διατηρούν την αυτονομία τους αυτή ακόμη και στο πεδίο της μάχης. Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ως παράδειγμα έναν αναχρονισμό, αντίστοιχο στη λειτουργία με τις μεσαιωνικές εταιρίες στράτευμα ήταν οι Μύριοι του Ξενοφώντα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η χρήση του όρου "εταιρία" προκειμένου να δηλωθεί ένα στρατιωτικό σώμα δεν πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει. Μπορεί σήμερα η εταιρία να παραπέμπει σε νομικά μορφώματα εμπορικού σκοπού, εντούτοις ο όρος, από την αρχαιότητα, δηλώνει κάθε συνασπισμό προσώπων που επιδιώκει την επίτευξη κοινού σκοπού. Έτσι υπήρχε και στρατιωτική χρήση, π.χ. οι Μακεδόνες ευγενείς που πολεμούν ως ιππείς ονομάζονται "εταίροι", ενώ οι πεζοί στρατιώτες της φάλαγγας "πεζεταίροι". Υπάρχουν ακόμη "εταιρίαι" στις διάφορες πόλεις-κράτη και αποτελούν ενώσεις ελεύθερων πολιτών με κοινούς πολιτικούς σκοπούς. Έτσι, ο Β. Μ. Μανφρέντι, στο μυθιστόρημά του για τον Διονύσιο των Συρακουσών (http://www.valeriomassimomanfredi.it/tool/home.php?s=0,1,3,5,30), εμφανίζει τον μετέπειτα τύραννο ως μέλος μιας τέτοιας εταιρίας. Ακόμη και στην Αρχαία Ρώμη, οι όροι "societas" (εταιρία) και "socius" (εταίρος) απαντούν κυρίως με την έννοια της συμμαχίας και του συμμάχου (άρα του συντρόφου στα όπλα). 

Τέλος, για να προσπαθήσω, να απαντήσω στην απορία του Δρα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τον αν μπορεί κανείς να προβεί σε άμεση σύνδεση μεταξύ μισθογορικών εταιριών του Μεσαίωνα και ιδιότυπων, σχεδών κρατικών, μορφωμάτων όπως η Βρετανική Εταιρία των Ινδιών. Στην περίπτωσή τους, ο κύριος σκοπός είναι ο εμπορικός (έστω και με όρους στυγνής αποικιακής εκμετάλλευσης): η στρατιωτική δράση είναι απλό μέσο προς επίτευξη των εμπορικών στόχων. Πάντως και σε αυτόν τον τομέα ο Μεσαίωνας έχει αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα: νομίζω ότι η γενοβέζικη Μαόνα που είχε την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση και διοίκηση της Χίου από τον 14ο αι. αποτελεί ένα τέτοιο αντίστοιχο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ Ρογήρε, υλικό για μελέτη! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαριστώ Ρογήρε, υλικό για μελέτη! :)


 
Ο Ρογέριος, πάντως, με αυτά που γράφει και όπως τα γράφει, θα μας βάλει όλους στα μεράκια με την ιστορία. Έχει έναν εξαιρετικό τρόπο να παρουσιάζει συναρπαστικά (όχι πως δεν είναι, βέβαια), θέματα που ειδικά σ' εμάς τους παλιότερους και μάλιστα του πρακτικού, έτσι όπως ασχοληθήκαμε (τρομάρα μας) με την ιστορία καταναγκαστικά στο σχολείο, τότε μας φαίνονταν νεκρά, ανούσια και στείρα (σχολικά τραύματα). Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, Ρογέριε. 

@ Ρογέριος: Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το νήμα περί Ρογήρου Βάκωνος και Ρότζερ Μουρ, αυτή την προφορά προκρίνεις για το χρηστώνυμό σου. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 19, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ο Ρογέριος, πάντως, με αυτά που γράφει και όπως τα γράφει, θα μας βάλει όλους στα μεράκια με την ιστορία. Έχει έναν εξαιρετικό τρόπο να παρουσιάζει συναρπαστικά (όχι πως δεν είναι, βέβαια), θέματα που ειδικά σ' εμάς τους παλιότερους και μάλιστα του πρακτικού, έτσι όπως ασχοληθήκαμε (τρομάρα μας) με την ιστορία καταναγκαστικά στο σχολείο, τότε μας φαίνονταν νεκρά, ανούσια και στείρα (σχολικά τραύματα). Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, Ρογέριε.
> 
> @ Ρογέριος: Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το νήμα περί Ρογήρου Βάκωνος και Ρότζερ Μουρ, αυτή την προφορά προκρίνεις για το χρηστώνυμό σου. Ή κάνω λάθος;



Εγώ σας ευχαριστώ που διαβάζετε πράγματα που, μερικές φορές, νόμιζα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν (εκτός από όσους έχουν την ίδια ή παρόμοια "λόξα" με μένα)

Και το "Ρογήρος" μια χαρά μου κάνει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση η χρήση του όρου "εταιρία" προκειμένου να δηλωθεί ένα στρατιωτικό σώμα δεν πρέπει να μας εκπλήσσει. Μπορεί σήμερα η εταιρία να παραπέμπει σε νομικά μορφώματα εμπορικού σκοπού, εντούτοις ο όρος, από την αρχαιότητα, δηλώνει (...)


Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι ότι η "εταιρεία" ξενίζει στη θέση του μισθοφορικού σώματος, ιδίως σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, εκεί που το "λόχος" για παράδειγμα θα ήταν και φυσικό και σωστό ως ιστορικό περιεχόμενο (ή ίσως και το αρχικό, η συντροφιά, που έχει τη δική του ιστορική εξέλιξη) με βάση τη γενική ιδέα τουλάχιστον που έχουμε αποκομίσει εδώ για το έργο.
Αλλά και η ιστορική πορεία του company / compagne ή της εταιρείας, μπορεί να είναι για μας ένα ωραίο ανάγνωσμα χάρη στον Rogerios, αλλά νομίζω δεν μας βοηθά στο ερώτημα. Γιατί αλλιώς θα λέγαμε "εταίρος" για το man-whore, πλάι στο fellow, ενώ τα γαλλικά ΜΑΤ , στη γραμμή της παράδοσης, "... Εταιρείες Τάξεως", αφού πρόκειται για compagnies / companies - εταιρείες (στρατιωτικά σώματα). :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι ότι η "εταιρεία" ξενίζει στη θέση του μισθοφορικού σώματος, ιδίως σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο, εκεί που το "λόχος" για παράδειγμα θα ήταν και φυσικό και σωστό ως ιστορικό περιεχόμενο (ή ίσως και το αρχικό, η συντροφιά, που έχει τη δική του ιστορική εξέλιξη) με βάση τη γενική ιδέα τουλάχιστον που έχουμε αποκομίσει εδώ για το έργο.
> Αλλά και η ιστορική πορεία του company / compagne ή της εταιρείας, μπορεί να είναι για μας ένα ωραίο ανάγνωσμα χάρη στον Rogerios, αλλά νομίζω δεν μας βοηθά στο ερώτημα. Γιατί αλλιώς θα λέγαμε "εταίρος" για το man-whore, πλάι στο fellow, ενώ τα γαλλικά ΜΑΤ , στη γραμμή της παράδοσης, "... Εταιρείες Τάξεως", αφού πρόκειται για compagnies / companies - εταιρείες (στρατιωτικά σώματα). :)



Υπάρχει όμως μια μεγάλη διαφορά: στο συγκεκριμένο ιστορικό πλαίσιο η "εταιρία" χρησιμοποιείται παραδοσιακά στην ιστοριογραφία ειδικά για την περίοδο του Μεσαίωνα και ειδικά για τα μισθοφορικά σώματα. Εξήγησα πιο πάνω τους λόγους για τους οποίους, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η απόδοση "λόχος" δεν είναι εν προκειμένω απολύτως ακριβής. Οι επιφυλάξεις είναι ακόμη πιο έντονες όσον αφορά τη "συντροφιά": μπορεί οι "εταίροι" να είναι σύντροφοι στα όπλα, πλην όμως η λέξη αυτή έχει στα νέα ελληνικά άλλες σημασιολογικές χρήσεις (και πάντως όχι στρατιωτικές). 

:)Τέλος, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρότεινα να αποδώσουμε τα CRS ως εταιρίες: στα σοβαρά, όμως, αυτή η απόδοση δεν θα ήταν κλασσική περίπτωση μετάφρασης που δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη το προκείμενο ιστορικό πλαίσιο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2009)

Εγώ, που είμαι ενωτικός τύπος, θα έλεγα *κομπανία*. Όλα μέσα. Και η συντροφιά και η εταιρεία και ο λόχος. Και η Καταλανική Εταιρεία. Από ΠαπΛεξ:

*κομπανία*
και κουμπανία, η (Μ κομπανία και κουμπανία και κουμπάνια)· συντροφιά, όμιλος, ομάδα, παρέα· || (νεοελλ.) 1. λαϊκό μουσικό ή θεατρικό συγκρότημα· 2. εταιρεία· || (μσν.) 1. συμμορία· 2. λόχος στρατιωτών· 3. η Καταλανική Εταιρεία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Α ναι, και από του Κριαρά:

*κομπανία* η· Κουμπάνια· κουμπανία· Κουπάνια.1) Ομάδα, συντροφιά, συμμορία· (προκ. για στρατιώτες) λόχος: τινές φιλοτάραχοι ομονοήσαντες και κουμπανία μία γενόμενοι Παράφρ. Χων. 600· μια κομπανία σολδαδών Κατζ. Β΄ 74.2) Στρατιωτικό μισθοφορικό σώμα· α) (ως επων.) η Καταλανική Εταιρεία: Χρον. Μορ. Η 7273· β) έκφρ. Κουπάνια Μπλάνκα = η Ναβαρρέζικη Εταιρεία (Compagnia Blanca): Byz. Kleinchron. A΄ 8449. [<μεσν. λατ. compagnia (και ιταλ.) compania (Niermeyer, λ. ‑ium). Ο τ. κου‑ στο Meursius. Η λ. και σήμ.]


----------



## Tsialas (Jul 21, 2009)

Η χρήση της "κομπανίας" σε τίτλο βιβλίου με τη μεσαιωνική της σημασία, ενώ σήμερα παραπέμπει σε μπουζούκια, νομίζω πως είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι. Ίσως από μερικούς να θεωρηθεί επιτυχημένο, ίσως και όχι. Η μεταφράστρια του εν λόγω βιβλίου σκέφτηκε επίσης το "Λευκή αδελφότητα", το οποίο το βρίσκω ελκυστικό για τίτλο βιβλίου.

ΥΓ. Οποιαδήποτε συνωνυμία με τη "Λευκή αδελφότητα" της λιακοπουλιάδας είναι συμπτωματική. :)


----------



## autox8wn (Jul 22, 2009)

Χαίρετε. Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

Τι θα λέγατε για το _Λευκός λόχος ιπποτών_;

Το _λόχος_ δηλώνει ότι πρόκειται για ένοπλο σώμα και το _ιπποτών_ παραπέμπει στον Μεσαίωνα.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 22, 2009)

autox8wn said:


> Χαίρετε. Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε για το _Λευκός λόχος ιπποτών_;
> 
> Το _λόχος_ δηλώνει ότι πρόκειται για ένοπλο σώμα και το _ιπποτών_ παραπέμπει στον Μεσαίωνα.



Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά 
(1) δεν πρόκειται για λόχο, όπως εξηγήθηκε ανωτέρω
(2) ακόμη και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ο "λόχος" είναι αποδεκτή λύση για να επισημανθεί στον σύγχρονο αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για στρατιωτικό σώμα, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται σε καμία περίπτωση για λόχο "ιπποτών". Οι τοξότες (οι οποίοι αποτελούν την πλειονότητα του σώματος όταν προσχωρεί σε αυτό ο ήρωας του έργου) εξ ορισμού δεν είναι ιππότες. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σύνολο των πεζικάριων του μισθοφορικού σώματος. Όσο για τους ιππείς, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι υπάρχουν μεταξύ τους και κάποιοι που είναι ιππότες (οι περισσότεροι θα μπορούσαν να χαρακτηρισθούν απλώς ως "sergents", η απόδοση του όρου μάλλον πρέπει να αποτελέσει θέμα άλλου νήματος) . Γενικά, λίγες είναι οι περιπτώσεις ιπποτών που συμμετείχαν σε μισθοφορικά σώματα. Ο ήρωας του έργου χρίζεται ιππότης λόγω των ανδραγαθημάτων του πολύ μετά την προσχώρησή του στην White Company.


----------



## autox8wn (Jul 22, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2011)

Τελικά το μυθιστόρημα του Κόναν Ντόυλ κυκλοφόρησε ως Ο λευκός λόχος 







και με τον κίνδυνο να στεναχωρέσω τον φίλο μου Ρογέριο (τις επιφυλάξεις του οποίου από την πλευρά την αυστηρά ιστορική ασπάζομαι πλήρως), θα δηλώσω ότι τον βρίσκω πετυχημένο για το σκοπό του, να είναι διαυγής δηλαδή για το αγοραστικό κοινό που θα το δει στην προθήκη του βιβλιοπωλείου. 

Το βιβλίο το έχω βάλει στο καλάθι με τα προς ανάγνωση κατά τις μέρες των διακοπών (άλλο ένα από τα σχέδια που έχω τη φρικτή υποψία ότι θα μείνουν απραγματοποίητα).

Ωστόσο οι κουμπανίες των μισθοφόρων, οι στρατιωτικές εταιρείες δηλαδή, έκαναν τουλάχιστον μία φορά την εμφάνισή τους στην ελληνική τηλεόραση: 

Την περασμένη Κυριακή, 26 Ιουνίου 2011, προβλήθηκε από το MEGA η ταινία _Ο θρύλος ενός ιππότη_ (πρωτότυπος τίτλος A knight’s tale) με τον Χηθ Λέτζερ και τον (απείρως κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο ενδιαφέροντα) Ρούφους Σιούελ, που και ταλαντούχος ηθοποιός είναι (τον θυμάμαι πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο στο Dark City του Άλεξ Πρόγιας) και τον Γιοακίν Φοίνιξ μου θυμίζει φυσιογνωμικά.

Σε ένα σημείο της ταινίας ο Ρούφους, ως κόμης Αντεμάρ, περηφανεύεται ότι:
_I am leader of the free companies. My army is in southern France_ 
(βάζω και το βίντεο να ακούσετε, στο 00.30)






και στους υποτίτλους μεταφράζεται: «Είμαι αρχηγός στους Ελευθερολοχίτες». 

Μου άρεσε. Κατά το «Ιερολοχίτες». Πετυχημένο βρίσκω. Γι’ αυτό και σκέφτηκα να αναρτήσω την παρατήρηση αυτή ως έπαινο, γιατί πρέπει και επαίνους να αποδίδουμε, όταν κάτι αξίζει, όχι μόνο μομφές (για τις οποίες υπάρχει αυτό το νήμα), για τις οποίες κινδυνεύουμε να χαρακτηριστούμε συλλήβδην είρωνες.



> να είστε μεν αυστηροί, αλλά όχι και είρωνες


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2011)

Αναφέρεσαι στην αγαπημένη μου ταινία χωρίς να λες μια κουβέντα για τον εκπληκτικό Πολ Μπέτανι (Τσόσερ); Όσο για τον Σιούελ, εδώ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 18, 2022)

Θα ήθελα ν' αναστήσω αυτό το νήμα μ' ένα παράδειγμα από τον πραγματικό κόσμο: τη _Royal Company of Archers_. Λειτουργεί ως βασιλική σωματοφυλακή όταν ο Βρετανός μονάρχης επισκέπτεται τη Σκωτία, και αυτές τις μέρες φρουρεί το φέρετρο της εκλιπούσας βασίλισσας μαζί με τις άλλες σωματοφυλακές της. (Κάθε τόσο ακούς κάποια αναφορά, είτε στον υπουργό άμυνας που συμμετείχε σ' εκείνη τη φρουρά ως μέλος, είτε σε έναν άλλο Τοξότη που λιποθύμησε κατά την αλλαγή.)

Πάντα λοιπόν υπέθετα ότι ήταν κάτι σαν εκείνες τις τελετουργικές σωματοφυλακές στην Αγγλία, τους _Gentlemen at Arms_ (με στολή δεκαετίας 1840) και τους _Yeomen of the Guard_ (με στολή δεκαετίας 1520), που απαρτίζονται από πρώην στρατιωτικούς και μαζεύονται μερικές φορές τον χρόνο. Αποδεικνύεται όμως ότι δεν είναι κάτι τέτοιο, όπως επίσης δεν είναι κανονική μονάδα του Βρετανικού Στρατού που για ιστορικούς λόγους έχει ρόλο στις επίσημες τελετές, όπως οι _Foot Guards_ («Πεζοί Φρουροί»; «Πεζέταιροι»;) και το _Household Cavalry_ («Ιππικό του Βασιλικού Οίκου;») στο Λονδίνο.

Πρόκειται αντιθέτως για μια… ιδιωτική λέσχη τοξοβολίας, που ιδρύθηκε τον 17ο αιώνα και ακόμα και τώρα αποτελείται από μέλη που πληρώνουν συνδρομή και ψηφίζουν για την εισδοχή νέων μελών. Το 1704 έλαβε το δικαίωμα να φέρει όπλα χωρίς παρέμβαση από τις αρχές, κάτι που πρακτικά την κατέστησε παραστρατιωτική οργάνωση· στον ταραγμένο για τη Σκωτία αιώνα που ακολούθησε, που χαρακτηρίστηκε από εξεγέρσεις και αυστηρά μέτρα καταστολής, οι Τοξότες εκδήλωσαν υποστήριξη για τους Ιακωβίτες και αντιμετωπίστηκαν με καχυποψία. Όταν λοιπόν ηρέμησαν κάπως τα πράγματα και επισκέφθηκε τη χώρα ο βασιλιάς της το 1822, για πρώτη φορά μετά από σχεδόν διακόσια χρόνια, είναι αξιοσημείωτο το πώς κατάφεραν οι Τοξότες, επικαλούμενοι την παλιά τους ιστορία και πίστη στη βασίλισσα Άννα, να τον υπηρετήσουν ως σωματοφύλακες. Περασμένα, ξεχασμένα… Ήταν άλλωστε η στιγμή της Σκωτίας να θυμηθεί (ή να δημιουργήσει εκ νέου) την εθνική της ταυτότητα· η βασιλική επίσκεψη ήταν χορογραφημένη από τον λογοτέχνη Ουόλτερ Σκοτ, είχε έντονο το ρομαντικό εθνικιστικό στοιχείο και έμεινε στην ιστορία ως το γεγονός που ίσως καθιέρωσε περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο τα κιλτ και τα ταρτάν στη συνείδηση του κόσμου.

Εν τέλει, οι Τοξότες εδραιώθηκαν ως βασιλικοί σωματοφύλακες για τη Σκωτία, και παράλληλα διατηρούν τον χαρακτήρα μιας οργάνωσης προνομιούχων Σκωτσέζων που ασχολείται με την τοξοβολία, ενώ έχει αναλάβει και εμπορικές και φιλανθρωπικές δραστηριότητες. Νομίζω το «Βασιλική Εταιρεία Τοξοτών» θα ήταν, για τους λόγους που έχουν αναφερθεί στα παλαιότερα σχόλια, πιο σωστό από κάποια απόδοση βασισμένη στον «Λόχο», για τον επιπρόσθετο λόγο ότι είναι όντως κάτι σαν εταιρεία, με την έννοια του _society_ (κι ας μη χρησιμοποιούν αυτό τον όρο).


----------

